# Quick Centering and drilling



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you ever needed to center a part that's round for drilling a hole. Here is a quick and easy way to align the part center without any edgefinders. Especially useful when you don't have a mill.

Put a parallel or ruler on the part and bring the drill down to the surface. Do not hold the ruler and it will show you which way you need to move. Move sideways until you are level on the ruler by eye.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Got a pic? I can't see it.
John


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm all ears Jason but I can't see it either...

Andrew


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I understand what you are saying, and it's a new trick to me. However, the orientation of the center land of the drill flutes should have an effect on accuracy. If "close enough" is OK for the job, fine.

Larry


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

No clue, the photo shows up on my internet explorer and Firefox.

Larry, I took the photo after I changed to the bit I was drilling with. I aligned it up with a sharp V point countersink. As its only a spot drill to locate a later hole after its cast. Yes close enough.


----------

